# usefull sites



## chicoboss (Apr 23, 2008)

i'm looking for some usefull site were i can get daily tips, news ect ect about everything in the pc world!


does anyone know some of these sites?



thank you


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.tomshardware.com/us/#redir


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.dailyrotation.com/


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

My choice:

http://www.makeuseof.com/

useful tips, hints & links and no hacks, cracks or reg tweak stuff.


----------



## chicoboss (Apr 23, 2008)

thnx for the replies.. i like 1002richards' most.. anything else?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

www.techguy.org


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

ooops!! Yes, I should have mentioned that one!!!


----------



## chicoboss (Apr 23, 2008)

indeed!


----------



## terabytecomputer (Apr 20, 2009)

http://techrepublic.com.com/

Yes, I realize there are 2 '.com' entries in that address.


----------

